# Living Room Help!!



## debbiew973 (Mar 29, 2015)

I just did my living room over. I bought a gray sectional and painted the walls Sherwood green (Benjamin Moore). I'm having a very hard time deciding on curtains and area rug. I'm not very good at decorating at all!! I feel as though I go color blind to colors matching together. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Do a Google search for programs online which allow you to upload pictures of your rooms and manipulate the colors of the contents. Paint manufacturers commonly have these, not sure who else.


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

Search Green walls Gray Couch.

I find that copying a room is easier that trying to become a decorator in the next 30 days. Interior Design is HARD. Benefit from someone's education and experience and just copy a room you like.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Do what other color blinders do, go to your local paint department and look at color chip cards. But instead of looking at the card that has 24 shades of a specific color, look for the cards that have contrasting colors. Someone else has already done the color scheme work for you.
Good luck


----------

